# Free Testosterone



## corvettels3 (Feb 2, 2013)

Is it me or are most guys more concerned about their total numbers vs. free. You need to remember that majority of your total is bound. Which means it's not doing anything in your body. Your free test is what matters. You can be in range with your total and out of range with your free. Having a high e2 among other things can cause this type of result.

I read somewhere that made it very simple to understand: It's like having a shitload of cash in the bank, but unable to take out to spend. 

just my two cents..


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 2, 2013)

Came looking for free gear...left disappointed...



That said, your analogy re: free test versus total test is spot-on, Mate. Nice post.


----------



## SFGiants (Feb 2, 2013)

Total Test IMO is use like a Growth Hormone Blood Serum Test it's used to see if you got good gear or not or GH to see if it's weak or spot on.

On the other hand my doctor only has done labs on total test when I ask for a test.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Feb 2, 2013)

NbleSavage said:


> Came looking for free gear...left disappointed...
> 
> 
> 
> That said, your analogy re: free test versus total test is spot-on, Mate. Nice post.



..... where's the sign up sheet for free gear?  

Bummed


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 2, 2013)

corvettels3 said:


> Is it me or are most guys more concerned about their total numbers vs. free. You need to remember that majority of your total is bound. Which means it's not doing anything in your body. Your free test is what matters. You can be in range with your total and out of range with your free. Having a high e2 among other things can cause this type of result.
> 
> I read somewhere that made it very simple to understand: It's like having a shitload of cash in the bank, but unable to take out to spend.
> 
> just my two cents..



How can you increase your free t? By reducing SHBG?


----------



## pirovoliko (Feb 3, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> How can you increase your free t? By reducing SHBG?



Yessir,,,one of the many benefits of Proviron....


----------



## PFM (Feb 3, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Yessir,,,one of the many benefits of Proviron....



Bump post.


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 4, 2013)

pirovoliko said:


> Yessir,,,one of the many benefits of Proviron....



I love proviron - its my favorite feel good supplement. That stuff makes me randy. The wife is wanting to cut my dose down (im on 50mg a day) so that she can have a break. I told her i'll order her a wheelchair instead and see about increasing my dose....


----------



## Tilltheend (Feb 4, 2013)

I love using Proviron too or Winstrol they both help free up testosterone.


----------



## juuced (Feb 5, 2013)

Looks like I need to look into getting me some Proviron.   I read that Proviron raises blood pressure.  Any of you guys get blood pressure problems with it?


----------



## sfstud33 (Feb 5, 2013)

Just out of curiosity is it only Test that binds to SHBG or do other steroids bind to SHBG as well? If so do we know which ones have a high affinity for SHBG and which ones do not?


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 6, 2013)

Tilltheend said:


> I love using Proviron too or Winstrol they both help free up testosterone.



Var does this also, doesn't it??


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 6, 2013)

sfstud33 said:


> Just out of curiosity is it only Test that binds to SHBG or do other steroids bind to SHBG as well? If so do we know which ones have a high affinity for SHBG and which ones do not?



Proviron and OT binds to shbg. Winstrol reduces it.


----------



## corvettels3 (Feb 6, 2013)

Illtemper said:


> Var does this also, doesn't it??



I'm not too sure about var. I do know that it's great for your tendons.


----------



## Illtemper (Feb 7, 2013)

Good for tendons, is this for real??


----------



## Cobra Strike (Feb 7, 2013)

you all are talking about shbg but no one has mentioned masteron??? Wtf is this world coming too?!?!?!?


----------

